# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Population turn-around 14,500 bp and Europeans derived from 4 populations

## laetoli

So I'm reading that Northern Europeans are derived from Western Hunter Gatherers (WHG), Early Farmers (EF), Ancient Northern Eurasians (ANE) and Caucasian Hunter Gatherers (CHG) from "Upper Palaeolithic genomes reveal deep roots of modern Eurasians" Jones et al. I also read that Europe underwent a population turnaround about the time of the late glacial maximum about 14,500 bp from "Pleistocene Mitochondrial Genomes Suggest a Single Major Dispersal of Non-Africans and a Late Glacial Population Turnover in Europe" from Posth et al.

I'm trying to put together a synthesis of these two scenarios in my head. Are the Posth et al mtDNA sequences all from within a single monophyletic population and, if so, is that population what Jones et al call WHG?

Sorry I can't post links to these studies until I have 10 posts under my belt but, without hypertext, they are:
cell.com/current-biology/abstract/S0960-9822%2816%2900087-7
and
nature.com/ncomms/2015/151116/ncomms9912/full/ncomms9912.html

Best wishes

----------


## moore2moore

I would use some caution. This is the latest paradigm of the day. Just a year ago, the components were different. There is much more work to be done. Even the adherents to this theory admit that it is far from accurate at this point.

----------


## Angela

> So I'm reading that Northern Europeans are derived from Western Hunter Gatherers (WHG), Early Farmers (EF), Ancient Northern Eurasians (ANE) and Caucasian Hunter Gatherers (CHG) from "Upper Palaeolithic genomes reveal deep roots of modern Eurasians" Jones et al. I also read that Europe underwent a population turnaround about the time of the late glacial maximum about 14,500 bp from "Pleistocene Mitochondrial Genomes Suggest a Single Major Dispersal of Non-Africans and a Late Glacial Population Turnover in Europe" from Posth et al.
> 
> I'm trying to put together a synthesis of these two scenarios in my head. Are the Posth et al mtDNA sequences all from within a single monophyletic population and, if so, is that population what Jones et al call WHG?
> 
> Sorry I can't post links to these studies until I have 10 posts under my belt but, without hypertext, they are:
> cell.com/current-biology/abstract/S0960-9822%2816%2900087-7
> and
> nature.com/ncomms/2015/151116/ncomms9912/full/ncomms9912.html
> 
> Best wishes


The paper is discussed in this dedicated thread:
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...eolithic+mtdna

----------

